# Do you carry the food in the front of your car or in the trunk?



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I carry all my orders in my trunk, regardless of the size. When I'm at the customer's home, I have to get out, runs off the engine, and take out the order. I feel that it's the best way to keep the food from spilling.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You keep the drinks in the trunk too?


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Indian food gets placed in the trunk. I modified a tiny cooler to hold 4 fountain drinks in the trunk too.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

If the order includes a drink, I ask for a cup holder. Then I push the bag into the corner against the back of the seats so hopefully it won't spill.


----------



## the_king_of_$3.18 (Jul 28, 2018)

Same but I don't turn off the engine. I don't usually turn off the car when I go inside to pick up an order from a restaurant, either. The food is supposed to be already ready and so I assume they're holding up their end of the deal and the food is ready to go - at worst, just sitting on a shelf.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

the_king_of_$3.18 said:


> Same but I don't turn off the engine. I don't usually turn off the car when I go inside to pick up an order from a restaurant, either. The food is supposed to be already ready and so I assume they're holding up their end of the deal and the food is ready to go - at worst, just sitting on a shelf.


That's how it should work, unfortunately that isn't always the case. A lot of the restaurants here take a long time, and sometimes they have so much in-house traffic they don't even check their screen.


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

If it fits 'well' in one carry bag I put in the passenger footwell, or if I'm going through a drive-thru.

Big stuff or stuff that's oddly shaped or badly packed (tea places I'm looking at you) goes in the truck where I keep a clean milk crate to stabilize the bag.

I loathe drinks but I have cup holders that are pretty good, never had a spill. Much better than the POS cup trays most restaurants have.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Trunk unless you don't mind the interior of your vehicle constantly smelling like a mixture of various take out orders.


----------



## junbug7 (Jun 22, 2018)

In the insulated bag in the back cargo area. It's not my food, I don't need it right next to me and I think it looks a little better to the customer that I have a designated spill-proof space for their food.

I have an SUV and I bought this for my car. It works great!! The Velcro is really strong and the dividers stay put. The small divider fits a drink perfectly and has a firm elastic band to hold it in place. I've been over bumps, dips, sharp turns and no spills... Although I don't drive like a bat outta hell when I have drinks.  I also do Instacart and they work good for grocery bags.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072KH86FP/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

I keep the food up front with me. I hug it just like I would do to my wife


----------



## kenshi322 (Jul 28, 2018)

big nice bag in backseat for any small - medium orders. small bag infront passenger seat for small orders and when im lazy to open back seat. drinks always in a tray from the restaurant in front seat so i can control it when im taking wide turns with 1 hand. someone suggest putting it on floor, but if it spills... thats hard to clean up, i rather do the good ol 1 hand save.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I carry all my orders in the front passenger seat and front passenger seat floor. I need to be able to control all my deliveries. Place any delivery items in a place where you can't control is irresponsible. If you slam on your brakes or if a drink falls or a top comes off of a food item, you need to be able to correct it. Not show up, pop the trunk, and go oops! Nothing ever goes where I can't control it during transport.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I've made some changes. I now carry drinks in the cup holder of my center console to keep an eye on them. If I have to carry a lot of drinks, I'll still carry them in my trunk. Fortunately, I don't get many orders that include more than two drinks.


----------

